# acorn grubs



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

heres a pic of my grub trap. its a 3.5 gal. clear bucket with a few inches of garden soil in the bottom and full of acorns with a lid that i drilled a bunch of holes in. i think its pretty much over with, or maybe im catching the tail end of the hatch. i am hoping that any grubs will just stay in the dirt for many months as thats what they would do in the wild. definitely something fun to try next year if youre interested.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

most of the acorns i opened (couldnt help it) had no grub. some did, most didnt. like i said i think its a bit late in the season. all the acorns with holes had evidence of the grubs being there. i got lucky with this particular acorn, when i opened it, 5 grubs crawled out!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

a close up of a grub.


----------

